# AVG Not Updating



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

The last few days my AVG (latest free version) hasn't been updating. It does run the scan at startup but it shows that there are no updates because it doesn't run through the search for updates process and there are no warnings that crucial updates are missing.

Prior to this week it ran the check every day.

I'm using Windows XP on a PC.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## helpmerick (May 1, 2007)

Are you using the free version? Either way, first check your clock and date. AVG gets out of whack if the date is set wrong or way off. Also, just download a new copy, reinstall and choose Repair option.

Good luck.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!
I changed the time on my clock last week!
Thanks so much!
Susan


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I re-installed it but I didn't see a "repair" option. Where is it (for future reference)?
Thanks!


----------

